# Adorable video of a GSD trying to help out in the kitchen



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

https://youtu.be/XzwFTjCQwE8

This is too adorable


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Very cool.I loved watching him loading the washer as well.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## jackiej (Apr 1, 2015)

haha that is so cool!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Very cute! Now, if I could only teach Newlie how to vaccum and dust!


----------



## TheLaingFam (May 17, 2015)

Totally will be training this! Tooooo cute


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Let me know if you manage to teach them to dust and vacuum. I'd like to teach my 2 that since most the mess in this house is them. ( The cats told me they were innocent.) LOL


----------



## Ayce (Feb 23, 2013)

Awwww! What an adorable helper!!


----------



## MKJ188 (Apr 18, 2015)

OMG adorable...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Nikitta said:


> Let me know if you manage to teach them to dust and vacuum. I'd like to teach my 2 that since most the mess in this house is them. ( The cats told me they were innocent.) LOL


----------



## kaslkaos (Jan 15, 2003)

Too cute!
...but, Baron's dad needs pants...


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I follow Baron on Facebook. He's such a fun dog. He's only 16 months old!


----------

